# Daddy's girl...



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Twenty years, and he's still my favorite fishing partner!  Any other father daughter fishing duos out there?

This is a picture from our last trip... He laughed at our little stringer, but I made him pose for the picture anyway.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

He looks young!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> He looks young!


My dad is 47, Zeitgeist.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yall did just fine way to go sorry no daughters just big foot boys.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I would love to have even a small stringer, just too far away. Hopefully next week. You need to polish your toe nails.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> I would love to have even a small stringer, just too far away. Hopefully next week. You need to polish your toe nails.


Lol! Get off me, Shaggydog


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yup.. my little girl is the best fishing partner I can ask for... cant set an anchor, doesn't bait her own hook, wont take off fish, eats all the snacks, doesnâ€™t pitch in for expensesâ€¦.but she does help with debris look out and I wouldnâ€™t prefer another person over her on the boat!!!! Oh and she catches all the fish.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Castaway2, that's awesome! ...and she is too cute!!

"Eats all the snacks". Haha... I'm grown and I still eat all the snacks


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

My best fishin buddies right here! This was a few years back and man have they grown since....Time flys dads, have fun while theyre still little!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute, cute, cute, Robolivar! Time really does fly... It's hard to believe sometimes. This was me over twenty years ago... Haha!


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

*My little girl*

Fishing partner in the works


----------



## robolivar (Oct 7, 2011)

Reel girl --Thanks I really take pride in those two!! and your pic...that is CLASSIC! HAHA!!! check out those sweet glasses!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

robolivar said:


> Reel girl --Thanks I really take pride in those two!! and your pic...that is CLASSIC! HAHA!!! check out those sweet glasses!


I know it! Haha, cracks me up every time! Those bangs and "snaggle" (pretty sure the old man made this word up) teeth!


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

This is my lil fishing buddy with her first CPR rat red. She's waiting for me to get off work right now. She's just dying to see her name on the board at the Fishin' Fiesta.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like we have some good dads here!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I cant wait to make more memories. My little girl and i have to throw in my littler man. Great thread.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

He is so cute!!! 

On another note, I just have to say that I love my dad more than he knows. One of the biggest reasons why, is because he took me hunting and fishing with him... I truly believe that being brought up this way has shaped me into the woman I am, and led me to an incredible man who parallels that. I'm quite lucky in that regard... and now I have two hunting and fishing partners.

It's so nice to see that I won't be the only one...


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

They grow up too fast .


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

My gang. We try to spend as much time outdoors as possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

That's awesome!!!! Had some great pics of my daughter and me fishing but they got destroyed in house fire. I will always have the memories!!!!! Shes in Maryland now and getting married in October so when I go walk her down the aisle Im gonna take her fishing in Chesapeake bay.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

trophytroutman said:


> That's awesome!!!! Had some great pics of my daughter and me fishing but they got destroyed in house fire. I will always have the memories!!!!! Shes in Maryland now and getting married in October so when I go walk her down the aisle Im gonna take her fishing in Chesapeake bay.


I'm really sorry to hear that. Sounds like you'll have an awesome trip in your future though... I hope you take lots of pictures!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Haha! Here's another classic photo for y'all. My dad and I call it, "Grass-Assassin"... For obvious reasons...


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Not ready just yet, but close!!!
Here's the 1 I can't wait to get hooked up!
Awesome pics y'all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, they grow up very fast. This a picture of my youngest Daughter catching here first fish in Colorado. This coming December she will be getting married.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Reel Girl. I truly admire your fishing relationship you have with your Dad. While my two Daughters and I have great relationships and do a lot of things together as a family, fishing has never been something that they enjoy like I do. Which is okay.

Kudos to you and your Dad!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Crow's Nest said:


> Reel Girl. I truly admire your fishing relationship you have with your Dad. While my two Daughters and I have great relationships and do a lot of things together as a family, fishing has never been something that they enjoy like I do. Which is okay.
> 
> Kudos to you and your Dad!


Thank you, Crow's nest. Out of all my hobbies, fishing with my dad will probably always be my favorite!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 2302305


They grow fast! I take my little girl everywhere with me! I have to divide the time between her and her little brother! She loves hanging out with ol dad!

There's some great photos folks!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 2302329


Here's another. She reeled it in and released her for me!


----------



## Lastlaff (Nov 4, 2012)

My oldest is now 6. She tore up the piggies, dogfish, and rat reds last Friday in Rockport. Loves to practice casting in our yard in League City.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just getting my little girl started

Daryl Ransleben


----------



## Fishonthebrain (Mar 16, 2009)

*My Fishing Buddy*

My baby girl is married and living in Dallas now.........I sure miss those times together out on the water.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

AHHHH! There's hope for the world yet.Well raised and loved kids are a soothing thing.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

peckerwood said:


> AHHHH! There's hope for the world yet.Well raised and loved kids are a soothing thing.


That's for sure


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

My future fishing partners. Can't wait to make many memories with them on the water and hope they are going to want to go with me as much as I want them to.


----------



## Fishing time (May 15, 2012)

She used to love to go fishing but she has a BOYFRIEND now and has turned into a girly girl.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I had NO girls BUT I do have a granddaughter I'm working on being a 'tom-boy' and its working out nicely. Heres her daddy at about 5-6 and her at 5 a cpl months back...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Fishing time said:


> She used to love to go fishing but she has a BOYFRIEND now and has turned into a girly girl.


Don't you worry... I was the same way for a while... Then I realized my boyfriend couldn't fish. That was the end of that! Lol

She'll be back


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Fishing time said:


> She used to love to go fishing but she has a BOYFRIEND now and has turned into a girly girl.


no worries bud she will come back.....that boy is just temporary....fishing with dad is forever!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Castaway2 said:


> no worries bud she will come back.....that boy is just temporary....fishing with dad is forever!!!!!!


X 100, castaway2!!! Well said


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My youngest Daughter has loved to fish since she was in diapers. Married and living in Austin now so we don't get to fish much anymore but she's always ready to go when she comes home to visit. She'll be 28 this month.

Catching perch on the banks of the Comal in diapers.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Mines in my avatar. Came back from saltwater fishing few weeks ago, she loved watching me clean them, gets disappointed when I come back from bass fishing empty handed!! 

She will fish better than any man she ever meets I promise.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Fishing time said:


> She used to love to go fishing but she has a BOYFRIEND now and has turned into a girly girl.


Sounds normal to me. She will be back.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Steven H said:


> Mines in my avatar. Came back from saltwater fishing few weeks ago, she loved watching me clean them, gets disappointed when I come back from bass fishing empty handed!!
> 
> She will fish better than any man she ever meets I promise.


She is so cute. I know one thing momma dressed her because everything matches to the T.


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

*My little girl*

Always love fishing with my little girl!!!!!


----------



## Nitrobay (Jan 1, 2014)

*My little girl*

Always love fishing with my little girl!!!!![/ATTACH]


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

All the pics are cool.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool!!! Wow, fishing poles have come a long way! I feel like back then it was a snoopy pole, or nothing.


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

*The youngest has always loved to fish*

1 My youngest at age 10
2 Last year at Port A
3 This year both of us on the Columbia with a 17lb Chinook she caught


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's my 2


----------



## Captain-Hook (Jul 2, 2015)

Heres another Duo! My girls both love to fish... when not under 50 degrees outside  .They have done every type of fishing with me but thier favorite is big sharks 5 miles out.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Just had to share these two cuties!!! My twin cousin's' daughters...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool thread RG. I have only boys to fish with me, my little angel watches over us from heaven when we're out on the water.


Awesome pics everyone!!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Captain-Hook said:


> Heres another Duo! My girls both love to fish... when not under 50 degrees outside  .They have done every type of fishing with me but thier favorite is big sharks 5 miles out.


My goodness!!! You don't hear that every day!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

DCAVA said:


> Cool thread RG. I have only boys to fish with me, my little angel watches over us from heaven when we're out on the water.
> 
> Awesome pics everyone!!


It breaks my heart to hear that, DCAVA... But, I'm sure you're right about her watching over you.


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome thread!


----------



## johnnywalkerred01 (Jun 17, 2015)

My best fishing partner. This was Father's Day morning. Doesn't get much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems to me like there should be a new national holiday... "Father daughter fishing day"!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Grandson

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















Daughter








Son






















Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

That first picture is PRICELESS!!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

My oldest


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

I've never seen so many cute kids!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Here's mine. She will be 3 next Friday. If she see's me with a rod and reel, its "daddy I want to go wif you!"


----------



## blfuller123 (Feb 22, 2015)

We moved down here from Dallas a couple of months ago and I get my kids during the summer. Here are a couple from the other day when they first got here. My daughter was excited because she was the first to catch something and my son was excited he caught a flounder.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing, everyone!


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome pictures! This may be the best thread on here in forever!! Thanks ReelGirl for starting it!


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

landlockid said:


> Awesome pictures! This may be the best thread on here in forever!! Thanks ReelGirl for starting it!


I'm thrilled to see the responses! It's actually heartwarming.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Done used up ALL my 'green'............


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

wet dreams said:


> Done used up ALL my 'green'............


Me too!!! Lol


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

My daughter is still my best fishing buddy, just don't tell her little brothers  She was my first born and I have all brothers and mostly all boy cousins. I had no idea about little girls so I raised her like a boy! lol She was fishing and in the duck blind since she was 2 years old. Shot her first deer at 7 and by 12 she was shoot passing redheads at 60mph with a Benelli pump with 3" mags like a pro! Her momma did get a little girl out of her because she danced, plays fiddle and cheered in high school but other than that, shes a daddy's girl! She's leaving the nest to be a biomedical student at A&M in August and this daddy has no idea what to do!!!!!!!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*One of mine*


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*The other one*


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Together at the Sand Castle Competition*


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

colbyntx said:


> My daughter is still my best fishing buddy, just don't tell her little brothers  She was my first born and I have all brothers and mostly all boy cousins. I had no idea about little girls so I raised her like a boy! lol She was fishing and in the duck blind since she was 2 years old. Shot her first deer at 7 and by 12 she was shoot passing redheads at 60mph with a Benelli pump with 3" mags like a pro! Her momma did get a little girl out of her because she danced, plays fiddle and cheered in high school but other than that, shes a daddy's girl! She's leaving the nest to be a biomedical student at A&M in August and this daddy has no idea what to do!!!!!!!


I have an idea. Send her money. Good for her its a great school.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like I'm still out of "green", so thanks again for sharing everyone! A lot of good dads and happy girls here!


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Havent been on here for a few days and just saw this awesome thread. Here is my little cupcake with her 2nd fish. She just started fishing and loves it. She gets upset when I go without here lol.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

jaime1982 said:


> Havent been on here for a few days and just saw this awesome thread. Here is my little cupcake with her 2nd fish. She just started fishing and loves it. She gets upset when I go without here lol.


So very cute!

I hope all of you with youngins have them hooked for life!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

*This Thread has been Nominated*

For Thread of the Year!

My Sis and Pop would be proud.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is us today - her first flounder - on gulp no less, no bait!



And she had to drive back today too!


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Been along time since my little girl was out with me, 18 now. We had a great day. It was a quick trip but we had a good time , took a while for the tide to get started but once it did we started catching. Left them biting. I hope we can do it again soon


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> Cool thread RG. I have only boys to fish with me, my little angel watches over us from heaven when we're out on the water.
> 
> Awesome pics everyone!!


Looks like we got sumthin else in common, Dan.. Our Angel is probably
a good friend of your little Angel.. Lost Kim sometime ago.... She wuz 
more of a country gal....


----------

